# Question



## Joken (Jul 27, 2016)

All of my plants receive the same amount of water, nutrients and sunshine. I have noticed that on some plants the leaves are soft and pliable, and the leaves on others are much more stiff and crispy feeling. I'm just curious why this is. Thanks, Ken


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2016)

Are they all the same genetics or same kind?  Do i remember you are in oregon?  The heat and low humidity will do what you are talking about. I am going to be misting mine in the mornings as we have very low humidity and I get taco leafs and the  harsh feeling leaves too.  That is my 2c


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 27, 2016)

Different strains or just different phenotypes can have varying degrees of sensitivity to light intensity, heat, and humidity. I think Rose is most likely correct in your case.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2016)

Actually, even plants that are side by side do not receive exactly the same amount of everything.  And like Rosebud mentioned, different strains have different needs.  This is where watching and "listening" to your plants comes in.  I grow a lot of Satori and I have found that she is a light eater that drinks up a lot of water.  If I gave her the same amount of water that I give some other strains, she would die or at the very least, not thrive.  Ditto the amount of nutes--some strains like strong nutrients, some don't.


----------



## Joken (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks, they are all the same clones. Banana Kush/ GSC


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Got any pics?


----------



## Joken (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry I've been slow to respond. This plant has recovered in part. A couple of branches have come to life. A few of the  light colored crispy leaves have purple on them which is nitrogen deficiency IIRC, but that can't be the case given the healthy branches. One friend said he thought it was a nutrient lock? I have three plants that are afflicted, but not nearly as much as this one. I have been watering the heck out of them and my food is all certified organic. I dug down about 4" and did a DIY soil N test that showed adequate and noticed that the roots were nice and white about 30" from the stem. Sorry about the sideways picture. 

View attachment sick.JPG


View attachment 8-12a.JPG


View attachment 8-12.JPG


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 12, 2016)

nice green house setup. very nice!! congrats...


----------

